# On board charger



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Looking to get a new charger. What brand do most like? I need at least a 2 bank but considering a 3 bank and running extensions to the starting battery. Anyone do this?

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a Pro Tournament 300 (Pro Mariner / http://promariner.com/). Three bank, 30 amp (10-10-10). I wanted a three bank because I often run the trolling motor more than the outboard; running depth finders & live wells off the starting battery + I like to keep a fresh charge on the starting battery between fishing trips. I love it!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a 4yr old xps(bass pro shops) 3 bank and have had no issues at all.If money's no object I would strongly consider the Minn Kota 3 bank,Minn Kota makes a good charger.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I used to have the Cabela's version of the 3 bank promariner, I went through 3 of them in 8 years. (I do use them a lot though, and I can't complain about their customer service) I now run a minn kota MK 315 and love it! No problems in 2 years, the status lights are easy to understand and minn kota usually stands behind their products very well. (Though I haven't tested them yet) and they also sell extensions for the cables. I know you're probably capable of making your own, but I believe that would cause warranty issues...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I have a 4yr old *xps(bass pro shops) 3 bank* .....


x2
I've been running a 3 bank xps for a few years and have had no issues. Mines a 15 map, 5 per bank and I've never had a problem recharging over night.


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a ProMariner Pro Sport 20+ it is a 3 bank and I do have it connected to my cranking battery as well. Works great, leave it plugged in all winter in an unheated garage with no issues and all season in between uses.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a Stealth 1 system on two boats...
Lets you charge from shore line, tow vehicle or will recharge a 24 or 36 volt trolling bank while the main outboard is running...
Had mine for over3years now and would definately buy another if the need arose!

http://www.stealth1charging.com/

http://www.stealth1charging.com/Conclusion.html


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

erie mako said:


> I have a Stealth 1 system on two boats...
> Lets you charge from shore line, tow vehicle or will recharge a 24 or 36 volt trolling bank while the main outboard is running...
> Had mine for over3years now and would definately buy another if the need arose!
> 
> ...


I would love to give one of these a go for a season! I just don't know if my 115 would have enough umph to reach it's full potential without making about 6 laps around our lakes...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks guys for the info.

lund 1775 pro v se


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

If you end up going with a minn kota, shop around. I almost bought the 330D from bass pro...they wanted $330 + $50 in tax and shipping. I looked on ebay and there are a bunch brand new for $240 and free shipping.


----------

